# Need advice, MK4 false floor building



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've done some searching and PM'ed a few individuals but I'd like to hear what others have to say. 

I need to build a false floor for my management and compressor, and a way to mount the tank, as well as cover the top. What material do you guys use to build? I was thinking 2x6s for a frame, with some MDF covered in carpet for the cover over the top. I unforunately don't have a spare tire well, it was deleted by the PO before I bought the car.

Any help is appreciated, here's what I'm going for.


IMG_2274 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


IMG_2275 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


IMG_2276 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

Credit to Misha/Rat4Life for the photos


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

We generally use 1x6 for frames and floor supporting. On mK4s I like to put things under the tire sometimes. You can always be creative. You can use under the spare in the hide-away on the side. There's all sorts of options.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> We generally use 1x6 for frames and floor supporting. On mK4s I like to put things under the tire sometimes. You can always be creative. You can use under the spare in the hide-away on the side. There's all sorts of options.


That's a good thought. I don't have a spare tire well, so I'll have a little less space to use but I think it should be fine. Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

kueckerdj09 said:


> That's a good thought. I don't have a spare tire well, so I'll have a little less space to use but I think it should be fine. Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


You can flip the tire over. Check my Flickr, I should have one I did recently in there.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

OVRWRKD said:


> You can flip the tire over. Check my Flickr, I should have one I did recently in there.


I'll take a look :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

what do you mean that you dont have a spare tire well?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

1x6s and 1/2" MDF. make a template out of foam core poster board, get that to fit perfect before you start cutting wood and getting annoyed :thumbup:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> what do you mean that you dont have a spare tire well?


curious to see this also


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

low n slow euro said:


> curious to see this also





Twilliams83 said:


> what do you mean that you dont have a spare tire well?


The previous owner cut and removed the spare tire well in order to run R32 exhaust. (Even though you can just notch the spare tire well to run exhaust..:screwy 

A piece of 1/4" steel plate was welded in place to fill the hole, then it was undercoated and dynamatted. I'll post a photo when I build the floor. Essentially, it just gives me a level surface to start laying the frame on.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

blue bags said:


> 1x6s and 1/2" MDF. make a template out of foam core poster board, get that to fit perfect before you start cutting wood and getting annoyed :thumbup:


Do you have any dimensions you could shoot me? I may, or may not have access to a saw, so the more cuts the hardware store can do for me, the better.


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

I would mount my tank under the car where the spare well would be.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

low n slow euro said:


> I would mount my tank under the car where the spare well would be.


I'd do that but unfortunately my exhaust is mounted there as well.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

kueckerdj09 said:


> I'd do that but unfortunately my exhaust is mounted there as well.


change exhausts and mount the entire system where the spare well was. would be dope


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> change exhausts and mount the entire system where the spare well was. would be dope


Maybe in time I'll look into that. Haha

Here's where I'm at now. Frame was made of 1x6, top was made of 1/4" birch plywood. The frame is purposely off center to make it easier to remove, if needed. The tank will be mounted off center so that when the cover is installed, it will sit centered in the hatch.

You can also see where the dynamat is, where the PO installed a steel plate in place of the spare tire well.. On with the pictures! 


Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------

